
Google Sheets Query Function (2016) - pentestercrab
https://www.benlcollins.com/spreadsheets/google-sheets-query-sql/
======
anikdas
That's a great tool. The other day I had a CSV of ML predicted data which I
had to analyse. Created a google sheet with the CSV and wrote Query function
to generate reports.

~~~
josephjrobison
Possible to share or point to where to learn about that? Have been having a
lot of fun and success with query and always looking to push it further!

------
gpapilion
I use query a lot in sheets.

The behavior gets wonky when other users apply filters and sorts.

------
airstrike
Why MS hasn't implemented a similar UDF in Excel is truly beyond me. No, Power
BI isn't the same thing.

~~~
m0meni
[https://www.querystorm.com](https://www.querystorm.com)

~~~
lostsock
That looks really great, thanks for sharing!

~~~
krembo
While it's a cool project it cannot be compared to Sheets Query as long as
Excel doesn't implement array expanding formulas (out-puting an array from a
single cell formula).

PowerQuery is a very powerful tool for ETL is also not comparable as it's not
natively integrated into Excel and still acts as an external component. [ex-
Excel FTE here)

~~~
chrispsn
You're going to love this: [https://techcommunity.microsoft.com/t5/Excel-
Blog/Preview-of...](https://techcommunity.microsoft.com/t5/Excel-Blog/Preview-
of-Dynamic-Arrays-in-Excel/ba-p/252944)

But you'll probably also love Mesh Spreadsheets: [http://chrispsn.com/mesh-
preview.html](http://chrispsn.com/mesh-preview.html) [http://mesh-
spreadsheet.com/](http://mesh-spreadsheet.com/)

~~~
airstrike
Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck! I am in awe. Thank God. I can barely
contain my enthusiasm.

I literally wrote a "SUPERLOOKUP" formula in VBA that would apply SORT and
UNIQUE but making the range dynamic would require an XLL which is a beast I
never had time to tame as a hobbyist... this is a dream come true. My eyes are
literally watery. Wow.

------
remify
I love Google Sheets. The API is perfect for rapid prototypes and shits

